# Russian Puarse - crocheted



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Just thought I'd share this purse with you. I first saw it online at a Russian website. It was a jaw-dropper. I wanted it... I wanted to MAKE ONE!! Yes, you do know that feeling. Compelled Obsession!!! 

So, I used their image and enlarged it on my computer screen. Painstakingly I managed to make the motif (it uses 6) and then I mastered attaching them together (not conventional method) and then I made the "spider V thing" that levels the round motifs at the top and bottom. Make sense? Sorry. Adding the the top and bottom were a snap. Making the double-walled satin lining was a white-knuckle experience because I'm not good at sewing. But (you know this part) I was determined!!! And, I did it. 

So with that... here's the photo...


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

EXCELLENT, STUNNING, TALENT and so much more.. It's beautiful


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am in awe. That is absolutely beautiful. Thanks for sharing. judith


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

Are you sharing your pattern it's so pretty


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

I didn't create a pattern; I just used the Russian photograph as my guide.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Knit Girl (May 21, 2011)

beautiful you did a wonderful job :thumbup:


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

very Beautiful! A work of art.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

Outstanding! 10! (Been watching Dancing with the Stars).


----------



## DonnaLynne (Feb 4, 2012)

Just beautiful!! Good work.


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow! You are very talented. That is a beautiful purse


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

WOW, your bag is drop dead gorgeous! Congratulations, now I want one. Any chance of sharing how to? Pretty pleeeeeeeeeease 
Oh shoot I just read all the posts nothing written down. You did a fantastic job from a photo.
Can you share the link for the photo that you enlarged?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Very unique and quite stunning. Congratulations.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

After I made the Russian thread-crochet purse, I came upon another Russian site. Yes, they use the Russian language, but there are some diagrams that might be helpful to those wanting to make a purse like this one. Here's the link:

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/-irina_k-/post177085816/


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

I just used Google's new "image" search and I referenced the Russian online image of the purse. They found the same image at other websites. Here is one, again Russian, with what appears to be a pattern below the images. Use an online translation site to switch it to English.

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/ltava/post190783137/


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Here's the translation from Russian to English...

http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.liveinternet.ru%2Fusers%2Fltava%2Fpost190783137%2F


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

I remember making doilies from a Russian pattern. When I had it translated the word doily became napkin. So, think out of the box when you read the translated instructions.



E Christina Dabis said:


> Here's the translation from Russian to English...
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.liveinternet.ru%2Fusers%2Fltava%2Fpost190783137%2F


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Beautiful! Very clever too.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

That's beautiful!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutey beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

I am not keen on homemade bags/purses but this one is exceptional really love it!!


----------



## maryladominicana (Apr 3, 2011)

Absolutely breath taking. I wish I was so talented. Enjoy


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

wow! very nice job!


----------



## Bundyjoy (Apr 20, 2011)

Extremely beautiful and so well made. You should be proud of your work.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

So beautiful. You are very,very talented.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Stunning! Exquisite...Congrats on a job well done. Your purse is absolutely lovely!!


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

What a beautiful purse. Great job!


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Your creation is stunningly beautiful. You have great talent to be able to figure out how to construct this item. Would really like to know how you did the handles and attach them. Congratulations on your perserverence and patience......you are truly blessed.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

It's so pretty and you did a fabulous job..coutos' to you for sticking with it to completion!


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Love it. Great job


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

You did a wonderful job!!!!! This is an intricate pattern which commends your patience as well.


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

Beautiful. I'd be scared to carry it! I'm sure I'd stain it. The white really shows off the intricacy of your work.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Amazing job


----------



## jeanie_girluk (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow this is stunning


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

E Christina Dabis said:


> Just thought I'd share this purse with you. I first saw it online at a Russian website. It was a jaw-dropper. I wanted it... I wanted to MAKE ONE!! Yes, you do know that feeling. Compelled Obsession!!!
> 
> So, I used their image and enlarged it on my computer screen. Painstakingly I managed to make the motif (it uses 6) and then I mastered attaching them together (not conventional method) and then I made the "spider V thing" that levels the round motifs at the top and bottom. Make sense? Sorry. Adding the the top and bottom were a snap. Making the double-walled satin lining was a white-knuckle experience because I'm not good at sewing. But (you know this part) I was determined!!! And, I did it.
> 
> So with that... here's the photo...


I did print out the english translation for the pattern and it's as much Greek as it was in Russian. It's a gorgeous pattern and I'm an accomplished crocheter but I don't think I could follow those English directions at all. Thanks for the efforts you made to get those directions to us and your purse is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## suemoo00 (Aug 27, 2012)

Looks amazing...Congrats on making it from a picture. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Just beautiful and stunning work - almost too lovely to use!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

That is stunning! I am so proud of you for just doing it from a photo. That is just amazing to me. Enjoy it!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow! A work of art.


----------



## grannyLo (Mar 9, 2012)

Oooohhhh MY! That is beyond beautiful and all from an image. How clever are you!
I'm thinking a small doily pattern could be used for the motifs on the bottom of the purse, and improvise after that. 
Just Lovely!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the photo and link and translation. Enjoy carrying that stunning new bag.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

WOW!!! So beautiful! You really did a nice job on this!


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely and well done. I love Russian sites. Their work is innovative and inspiring. I wish translating the sites were easier.


----------



## knitter73 (Nov 3, 2011)

So beautiful! Glad it worked out for you and you could do it from a picture.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

There are no words to express my awe of this purse. Your work is outstanding!


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Will you share the website?


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

OMG! This is just outstanding! Gorgeous work!!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## wrappedinlove (Mar 10, 2013)

Beautiful! Love it in white.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

that looks so old world ,I love the handles what a good idea and you did a wonderful job.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

too pretty to use and if washed does it need blocking?


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

Jaw dropping beautiful. I admire your patience and ability.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow, that's is beautiful. You did an excellent job.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Really beautiful!


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

my sil would die for one of those it is beautiful


----------



## Jenise D (Feb 22, 2013)

That is so beautiful. Love, love, love it!


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

omg that's so lovely. id love to try it but cnt understand the wording. if any one can write this in to English can they pls email me it as it would be great to try it thanks in advance tammie


----------



## MNSISSY1 (Mar 12, 2011)

OH MY GOSH!!! I haven't seen anything quite a gorgeous as that purse! You should be proud that you were able to accomplish such a feat!


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## weenie (Feb 6, 2013)

Its beautiful


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

What a skilled craftswoman you are. Exquisite adaptation of this beautiful pattern. Beautiful in white with the pristine white satin lining. You will receive a mutitude of compliments. Kudos to you.

You might want to keep quiet that you made it yourself or you will be innundated with orders.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

OH my goodness.... exquisite.....


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautifullll!!!!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

site for conversation of crochet terms, Russian to English
crochetology.net/...crochetologist/crochet-symbols-and-terminologies...


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

An outstanding job. Love the purse.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow..that is just beautiful!!!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Ok, I did the translation ... I can probably do this with the schematic photos, but what does "air loops" mean?

Example: 3rd row: 3 air loop to lift + 1 air loop and then knit * column with trebles, 1 air-loop * repeat 15 more times. (Ie knit columns with trebles trebles in columns with the previous row and between the air loop)


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow! No one can tell you do not sew. It is wonderful!


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh how beautiful. Job well done! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Excellent work. Congratulations for perseverance. It paid off.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

It's a beauty!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, you are really talented! Your bag looks gorgeous and your finishing is done so professionally!


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Stunning and perfect for a beautiful bride.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

Lovely! Think of the lovely bridal bags you can make now! A little business?


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Just one word: WOW


----------



## flladyslipper (Sep 15, 2012)

The most beautiful hand made purse that I have ever seen!! No wonder you had to have it. You did a fantastic job!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Your Russian Purse is absolutely gorgeous!!! Stunning work!!!


----------



## joy-ous1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow! Impressive, beautiful & a classy look.


----------



## Lodi (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you so much for taking the time to find the pattern and then the translation. Your purse is stunning and this is definitely on my bucket list.&#127749;


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

this is a real peace of art. congratulations. It's fabulous.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

i envy your talent. just perfect for summer----- and yes summers coming.


----------



## suruchi (Jul 4, 2011)

E Christina Dabis said:


> Just thought I'd share this purse with you. I first saw it online at a Russian website. It was a jaw-dropper. I wanted it... I wanted to MAKE ONE!! Yes, you do know that feeling. Compelled Obsession!!!
> 
> So, I used their image and enlarged it on my computer screen. Painstakingly I managed to make the motif (it uses 6) and then I mastered attaching them together (not conventional method) and then I made the "spider V thing" that levels the round motifs at the top and bottom. Make sense? Sorry. Adding the the top and bottom were a snap. Making the double-walled satin lining was a white-knuckle experience because I'm not good at sewing. But (you know this part) I was determined!!! And, I did it.
> 
> So with that... here's the photo...


Wow great job


----------



## Leannsmarie (May 31, 2012)

m2hvnfn said:


> Ok, I did the translation ... I can probably do this with the schematic photos, but what does "air loops" mean?
> 
> Example: 3rd row: 3 air loop to lift + 1 air loop and then knit * column with trebles, 1 air-loop * repeat 15 more times. (Ie knit columns with trebles trebles in columns with the previous row and between the air loop)


an 'air loop' is a chain

a treble is a treble crochet (UK) *but is a double crochet (US)*

So for a *US crocheter* you would:

Row 1: chain 6, join with a sl st
Row 2: chain 3 then dc 15 in ring, join with a sl st
Row 3: chain 4 (equals first dc + 1 ch) *dc in next st, chain 1* Repeat from * (totals 16 dc)
(etc, etc, ...)

Hopefully you get the idea...

If you are following the chart I posted below, it makes it easier to figure out what goes where, especially if you use a legend like this:

o = chain
x = single crochet (US), dc (UK)
 = dc (US), tr (UK)
 = tr (US), dtr (UK)


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

STUNNING!!


----------



## vickitravels (Aug 7, 2011)

So beautiful! Great work!


----------



## mu6gr8 (Jun 7, 2011)

OH, so pretty! It looks like it took so much time and concentration. (and determination!) Would you do it again?


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Gorgeous. So pure, beautiful beyond words.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## Nairobi (Jan 30, 2013)

You have totally surprised me with such beautiful purse. Job very well done!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Leannsmarie said:


> an 'air loop' is a chain
> 
> a treble is a treble crochet (UK) *but is a double crochet (US)*
> 
> ...


Thanks ... I knew there were some 'differences' in terminology between the US and the UK. Thank you for taking the time to help. I am just finishing a ruffle skirt so tomorrow I have the perfect melon color cotton to start this project. I have had this yarn for 3 years and just couldn't find the perfect pattern for it. Yay!!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Your are right - the purse is absolutely beautiful. You did a wonderful job. Now I want one too.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Magnificent work. On a scale of 1-10 I give it a 15!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Any idea what the red, yellow and green checkmarks are representing?


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Iirishrn (Mar 18, 2011)

Your creation is so much prettier than the original pattern pictures - I love it so much more 
Absolutely wowed by your art work here.
Live long and love it.


----------



## sallygl (Aug 12, 2011)

I love it!! Beautiful work.  :thumbup:


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

OMG, it's absolutely stunning. WOW!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Great Job!


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

I agree with you, Irene, I'm not keen on any of the crochet 'bags' that I've seen either; mostly because they look like 'bags'. This one looks like a purse, with structure. In the bottom of the double-walled lining I put a piece of plastic in there along with the batting. That keeps the bottom flat, and semi-solid. Though you may not notice on mine, I made the top of the purse a bit more rigid by turning down some rows of the single crochet to cover a 1/8" piece of nylon cord.



Irene Kidney said:


> I am not keen on homemade bags/purses but this one is exceptional really love it!!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

So how did you attach the lining if you don't sew?


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

gypsie said:


> So how did you attach the lining if you don't sew?


When I said that I "don't sew" I meant that it scares me to death, I don't know what I'm doing, and I break out in a cold sweat. So (or sew) obviously, I had to sew it, some by hand and some by machine. Even though I was nervous, the lining came out fine. I had to draft a pattern for the pieces: 2 for the narrow end side pieces, and 2 for the front and back. I used (don't laugh) my mechanical drawing tools and just pretended that I was drawing a set of building plans.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Truly a Work Of Art!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

E Christina Dabis said:


> When I said that I "don't sew" I meant that it scares me to death, I don't know what I'm doing, and I break out in a cold sweat. So (or sew) obviously, I had to sew it, some by hand and some by machine. Even though I was nervous, the lining came out fine. I had to draft a pattern for the pieces: 2 for the narrow end side pieces, and 2 for the front and back. I used (don't laugh) my mechanical drawing tools and just pretended that I was drawing a set of building plans.


Well it's very beautiful. And you seemed to handle the sewing part just fine!


----------



## Sandifrommichigan (Oct 31, 2012)

Gorgeous That is in my Basket list for someday it will be awhile, but love it. 
Thank you for sharing

Angel hugs and Happy stitching.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

tammie52 said:


> omg that's so lovely. id love to try it but cnt understand the wording. if any one can write this in to English can they pls email me it as it would be great to try it thanks in advance tammie


I posted a 'translated' version of a Russian website which has the written pattern. Translations are awkward, and at their best they are very humorous. But, trust yourself. Use the translated site, read their instructions, LOOK AT THE PHOTOGRAPH to help you understand what they want you to do. I bet each one of you could replicate something you've seen, it's just that you have confidence ... YET! :thumbup: Give it a try.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

gypsie said:


> Well it's very beautiful. And you seemed to handle the sewing part just fine!


It takes a while to get over 'things of the past'. My mother would encourae me to sew, she was very good at it. Then, she's begin to yell at me. She'd make me rip out the stitches. She's yell at me if I tore the fabric. Everything I did was wrong. It's not that I don't like sewing, it's just that the floodgates of fear open wide.

Now that you've seen the work and gave me a kind comment... do you wonder if the fears will vanish.. perhaps replaced by some successes?


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

So lovely. You did a wonderful job! God bless.


----------



## JWayne (May 18, 2011)

I am so proud of you. Your purse is even better looking than the Russian one. Don't ever stop trying because you can do it. I love your purse and may try one myself soon.


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

7


E Christina Dabis said:


> Just thought I'd share this purse with you. I first saw it online at a Russian website. It was a jaw-dropper. I wanted it... I wanted to MAKE ONE!! Yes, you do know that feeling. Compelled Obsession!!!
> 
> So, I used their image and enlarged it on my computer screen. Painstakingly I managed to make the motif (it uses 6) and then I mastered attaching them together (not conventional method) and then I made the "spider V thing" that levels the round motifs at the top and bottom. Make sense? Sorry. Adding the the top and bottom were a snap. Making the double-walled satin lining was a white-knuckle experience because I'm not good at sewing. But (you know this part) I was determined!!! And, I did it.
> 
> So with that... here's the photo...


You did a beautiful job. Aren't computers wonderful? I have done the same thing, even before computers, I would use copy machine and enlarge pictures and make things from the enlargements.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is quite stunning!!!
Love it


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

That is one of the loveliest things I've ever seen. Thank you for showing it.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

This is beyond gorgeous!!! I want to make one, too!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow. Now that is talent. Very beautiful work.


----------



## gladi719 (May 17, 2012)

That is gorgeous.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is just exquisite!! I would frame it and never allow it to be touched!! You are a fabulously determined lady!!!


----------



## kaska (Jun 13, 2012)

Stunning, makes me think of summer Brides.

Very talented to work from a photo. Patience must be your middle name.


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Simply stunning!


----------



## From Ewe to You (Aug 25, 2012)

Wish I could crochet better ... as I have a Russian friend who would absolutely love this!


----------



## LINDAcA (Mar 24, 2013)

I have two adult daughters who would love your purse...it is so elegant, just beautiful. I understand what you mean, if i can see enough of the pattern in an idem or photo I can copy it or come up with my own version of it.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

If only I could read Russian! What a beautiful pattern


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

just beautiful!!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Very beautiful job!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!! ;0)


----------



## spots03 (Jun 9, 2012)

beautiful!!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Impressive indeed! Beautiful job.


----------



## Cnleb (Aug 19, 2012)

Simple put -WOW!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

is that crocheted?


----------



## joanieo (Aug 19, 2011)

I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Leannsmarie (May 31, 2012)

m2hvnfn said:


> Any idea what the red, yellow and green checkmarks are representing?


Referring to the diagram I posted on page 6 of these comments, the red, yellow & green marks indicate where a stitch is connected to another motif.

The first motif completed will have chain stitches in those areas, just like it shows in the diagram.

As you crochet each following motif, replace the marked chain with a single crochet (US) attached to an already completed motif in the marked area.

This was the designers way of showing how they connect. (FYI: Not all crochet charts show the connections this way.)

Green for the stitch currently being worked, red for the corresponding stitch in an already completed section. Yellow shows where the 'spider' is attached to the circular motifs.

The straight lines that connect green to red are NOT stitches but rather indicate the location of the connection since the circular design on the chart would be distorted if the chart symbols were placed closer together.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Katsch said:


> WOW, your bag is drop dead gorgeous! Congratulations, now I want one. Any chance of sharing how to? Pretty pleeeeeeeeeease
> Oh shoot I just read all the posts nothing written down. You did a fantastic job from a photo.
> Can you share the link for the photo that you enlarged?


I just finished going through my notes from when I made that White Russian Purse, and I have uploaded them to this blog. I named the new topic "White Russian Purse".. maybe you can find it? I'm not sure how to give you a link to it... nor how to find it either!!!! *laughing*

here it is.... http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-159298-1.html


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Is there anyone with Google translator? I tried to download it to my computer ,, but was unsuccessful. Whoever has this app can have this pattern translated to English and post it. I would be most appreciative,,, this bag is just too great to pass by.


----------



## flladyslipper (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi I have it translated by Google and I will attempt to post it - but later. Keep your fingers crossed for me!!


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Geesta said:


> Is there anyone with Google translator? I tried to download it to my computer ,, but was unsuccessful. Whoever has this app can have this pattern translated to English and post it. I would be most appreciative,,, this bag is just too great to pass by.


I posted a link to the translated version, but be prepared for some confusion. For example the word "doily" translates to be "napkin" and likewise with the crochet stitches.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

E Christina Dabis said:


> I posted a link to the translated version, but be prepared for some confusion. For example the word "doily" translates to be "napkin" and likewise with the crochet stitches.


Use my uploaded notes, it might be easier... MIGHT..

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-159298-1.html


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

alwilda said:


> is that crocheted?


Oh yes... it's crochet.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

You did a wonderful job.A beautiful piece of work.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

You did a wonderful job.A beautiful piece of work. :thumbup:


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

flladyslipper said:


> Hi I have it translated by Google and I will attempt to post it - but later. Keep your fingers crossed for me!!


Use my notes, they might be helpful.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-159298-1.html


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Here is a link to the notes I made when I made the purse from a photograph.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-159298-1.html


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

LINDAcA said:


> I have two adult daughters who would love your purse...it is so elegant, just beautiful. I understand what you mean, if i can see enough of the pattern in an idem or photo I can copy it or come up with my own version of it.


Hope you make two of these... here is a PDF of my notes with photographs. It will either help you, or drive you to drink.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-159298-1.html


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Leannsmarie said:


> Referring to the diagram I posted on page 6 of these comments, the red, yellow & green marks indicate where a stitch is connected to another motif.
> 
> The first motif completed will have chain stitches in those areas, just like it shows in the diagram.
> 
> ...


The connecting stitches to the other motif are half-double crochet, double crochet, and treble crochet. I've made note of that on the image.


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Just awesome. It is beautiful. You are one talented lady!


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

wow!


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

Sewing scares you, but stitch by stitch research and duplication doesn't? YIKES! Regardless of how incredible that sounds, you are a master. This is just stunning! My mom loves purses and this one would just wow her. Gorgeous!!


----------



## DonnaLynne (Feb 4, 2012)

I love this purse Christina but I think I'll put it in my wish list folder, lol. I read the instructions over and over but.... Thank you for being so sweet and spending all day translating the pattern.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Amazing work, it is just beautiful.


----------



## Leannsmarie (May 31, 2012)

E Christina Dabis said:


> The connecting stitches to the other motif are half-double crochet, double crochet, and treble crochet. I've made note of that on the image.


Good to know. I was going by what was on the chart only. 
Since you actually made the purse, you would know what was actually needed to make it work right.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Leannsmarie said:


> Good to know. I was going by what was on the chart only.
> Since you actually made the purse, you would know what was actually needed to make it work right.


I'm confused. Are you using the PDF document that I just provided? If so, I have made notations on the image of the motif about the tdc, dc, hdc, hdc, dc, and tdc,. Do you see that text on the right side?

But, I must point out, my notes are a far cry from a pattern, and it can be confusing, even for myself when I go back to read them. So, don't fret, this might be more of a challenge than you're ready for, but it won't always be that way! Just keep crocheting!


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

You're kind and give me way too much credit. I did not translate the pattern. I made this purse by looking at the photograph, and as I made it I took notes. Today I spent preparing my notes for others, like you, to use in lieu of a formal pattern. It won't be easy because at times you will have to 'think like me' and that's difficult for anyone to do.



DonnaLynne said:


> I love this purse Christina but I think I'll put it in my wish list folder, lol. I read the instructions over and over but.... Thank you for being so sweet and spending all day translating the pattern.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

patmastel said:


> Sewing scares you, but stitch by stitch research and duplication doesn't? YIKES! Regardless of how incredible that sounds, you are a master. This is just stunning! My mom loves purses and this one would just wow her. Gorgeous!!


Yes, confusing. Sometimes people are scared by deeds from their past, such is my case. I can still recall being belittled, scolded, yelled at and watching the fabric being ripped away from me by a 'perfectionist' seamstress: Mother. I can't help but feel the fear welling up inside, but I force myself to keep going, to tell myself that I can do it, maybe not perfectly, but I can do it.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

E Christina Dabis said:


> After I made the Russian thread-crochet purse, I came upon another Russian site. Yes, they use the Russian language, but there are some diagrams that might be helpful to those wanting to make a purse like this one. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/-irina_k-/post177085816/


Hi-after google translate-this is what I get>>.


----------



## brenda852 (Oct 24, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

kiwi11 said:


> Hi-after google translate-this is what I get>>.


Yep, I said it would be funny. The word "doily" when translated from Russian to English is "napkin". The 'air loops" they cited are what we know as 'chains'. *hehehe*

Give it a try, and if you come to a halt... then refer to my Notes.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Leannsmarie said:


> an 'air loop' is a chain
> 
> a treble is a treble crochet (UK) *but is a double crochet (US)*
> 
> ...


You are a gem to come up with this information.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Valanteen said:


> Will you share the website?


Check out pages 6 and 11 of this post


----------



## Leannsmarie (May 31, 2012)

E Christina Dabis said:


> I'm confused. Are you using the PDF document that I just provided? If so, I have made notations on the image of the motif about the tdc, dc, hdc, hdc, dc, and tdc,. Do you see that text on the right side?
> 
> But, I must point out, my notes are a far cry from a pattern, and it can be confusing, even for myself when I go back to read them. So, don't fret, this might be more of a challenge than you're ready for, but it won't always be that way! Just keep crocheting!


I attached the image for the motif that was found on the Russian website on page 6 of the comments BEFORE you posted the pdf.

I am actually an experienced crocheter and am used to following charts like these. I learned how to crochet over 20 years ago thanks to a pattern magazine that is no longer in print, 'Magic Crochet.'

Like I had mentioned, since you actually made the purse, even without a pattern, you are more likely to have found where alterations were needed that would have deviated from the chart.

From looking only at the chart, without having crocheted the purse, it appeared to me that the very long lines that were depicted connecting one motif to another were not stitches but rather just indicators to show where the connection points are supposed to be.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Simply beautiful.... SO elegant in white, and could be fun in bright beach colors for another spin! GREAT work, you deserve to be proud (and relieved to be done!)


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sadly I don't know how to crochet well enough to know those stitches and break it all down.


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow! Stunning! I admire your determination. My stash is full of ideas to use, knitting, crocheting, sewing, quilting...I'm inspired to tackle something so I can cross something off the list...


----------



## sallygl (Aug 12, 2011)

I would like to have your pattern f you are sharing, it is beautiful.


----------



## DonnaLynne (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you Christina, I'm reading all the posts from everyone and so I'm getting the ITCH to try one!!


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

Your purse is absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## DonnaLynne (Feb 4, 2012)

Christina WELCOME TO THE SIGHT!! I didn't realize you just joined. Your comment you made on page 8 wow sounds like me. Too afraid to try something new for the sake of being torn apart.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Leannsmarie said:


> I attached the image for the motif that was found on the Russian website on page 6 of the comments BEFORE you posted the pdf.
> 
> I am actually an experienced crocheter and am used to following charts like these. I learned how to crochet over 20 years ago thanks to a pattern magazine that is no longer in print, 'Magic Crochet.'
> 
> ...


I enjoyed Magic Crochet also and I still have about a dozen copies. My husband knows they have "value" and they are part of my estate. At 66, an with most of those years doing crochet, I still become excited when I see finished crochet work such as this purse. Turkey, Russia, Brazil and Chili have some lovely new crochet products. Lucky for me, they use International Symbol Crochet (as did Magic Crochet) and I don't have to painstakingly use images as my guide.

Yes, I drew the 'spider' which I refer to as the "V wedge". I didn't draw each chain stitch, but I did cite the number of chains. Remember, that drawing was only for my own use.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Stunningly gorgeous!


----------



## VCenter (Oct 1, 2012)

Honey, if you can make such a beautiful bag like that, sewing a lining should be a piece of cake. Fabulous work!


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Lovely, indeed & to think you made it from a picture! Be proud! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

E Christina Dabis said:


> After I made the Russian thread-crochet purse, I came upon another Russian site. Yes, they use the Russian language, but there are some diagrams that might be helpful to those wanting to make a purse like this one. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/-irina_k-/post177085816/


I am going to try this pattern. Can you tell me the size of the finished purse? Thanks, Lois


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

trolleystation said:


> I am going to try this pattern. Can you tell me the size of the finished purse? Thanks, Lois


Yes, in my notes (which I suppose you have downloaded) it gives the measurements as being 12" wide, 10" high.

Good luck. Don't get disappointed if you don't succeed at first. Put it aside, and revisit it later on. I suppose you could substitute any 4.5" motif of your choosing. Why not? The rest of the pattern, the bottom and the top, are drop-dead easy.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

from http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/-irina_k-/post177085816/
[used google translate] Copy the diagrams from the above web page if you'll try this out. Still needs working out from this translation. If this is copyrighted, please let me know and I'll remove it.

Crochet a stylish bag easily. To do this, associate 6 laps on the description (3 on each side). Circles better connect with each other in the process of knitting.

To recruit circle chain of 6 stitches and closes them in the ring.
2nd row: Knit 3 air loop for lifting (in the scheme, they are not mistaken, replaced by a column with trebles) and knit 15 more columns with trebles.
3rd row: 3 air loop to lift + 1 air loop and then knit * column with trebles, 1 air-loop * repeat 15 more times. (Ie knit columns with trebles trebles in columns with the previous row and between the air loop)
Row 4: sc on column with trebles previous row, 2 sc under the air-loop repeat to end.
Row 5: 4 air loops 2 and the column with two trebles with a common vertex, 3 air loop, 3 column column with two trebles with a common vertex, 3 air loop - repeat to end of row (of 16 such groups).
6th row: sc in the middle of the loop group of columns with two trebles, 3 sc under the chain stitches.
7th row: * sc in the middle of the loop group of columns with two trebles, 4 air loop * - repeat 16 times.
8 series: under vozdushnyz chain loops - sc, 2 column with trebles, the column with two trebles, 2 column with trebles, sc * - repeat 16 times.
Row 9: 4 air loop for lifting, 3 air loop, * sc over a column with 2 yo, 3 air loop, a column with two trebles, 3 air loop * - repeat to end.
10 number 3 sc under a chain of three stitches - repeat to end.
Number 11: * sc in the second column from the group of three sc without nakida previous row, 3 air loop * - repeat to end.

The first circle is bound. Knit community like the others, with the last row of knitting put together in 6 points from the previous round. (A green checkmark circle, and other red checkmark circle).

Related and connected 6 laps, starting from the top and bottom of the tie elements to align the canvas bag, to make it rectangular.
To do this, connect the six stitches in the ring, then - 5 stitches, sc join the air loop circle, 5 stitches, join with sc to the ring of 6 stitches,
3 air loop, is attached to the arch of the next three stitches, 3 air loop, join the ring of 6 stitches,
2 air loop, is attached to the arch of the next three stitches, two aerial loops join the ring of 6 stitches,
4 air loop, is attached to the arch of the next three stitches of the circle and to the same arc of the second round at a time, 3 air loop, join the ring of 6 stitches,
2 air loops are attached to the arch of the three stitches of the second round, 2 aerial loops join the ring of 6 stitches,
3 air loop, is attached to the arch of the next three stitches of the second round, 3 air loop, join the ring of 6 stitches,
3 sc in the range of 6 stitches.

These elements combine the circles at the top and bottom.

Then knit around 7.5 rows sc and begin to knit uzorom.1 number 3 column with trebles for lifting, 3 column with trebles, skip the previous row 3 column with trebles (in the scheme is open circles) and in the next column knit 4 column with trebles, knit to end of row.
2nd row: 3 air loop lifting column with trebles between a group of 4 columns with trebles, air loop, 2 column with trebles to the same point, * 2 column with trebles between a group of 4 columns with trebles, air loop, with 2 columns trebles the same point * - repeat to end.
3 and the following series: repeat 2 series.
Knit 10 rows of knitting divided into three parts, the middle left, and the two krynih vyvyazat two triangles partial knitting (reducing the number in each row of columns with trebles near the left column).
Nadvyazav so both halves of the bag made harness - 6 rows of columns without nakida.po circle provyazyvaya the corners to 3 loops together and acting ugah - 3 sc in same sc.

For white bags knit bottom sc and attach to the bag.
For a black knit first 3-4 rows of pattern and it is joined by the bottom of the bag.
For the bottom of the chain need to type stitches slightly smaller than the length of the bag and knit in a circle (oval) sc to the desired length (which equals the length of the bag.) Shorter chain will be a first, the broader will bottom.

Knit cords for pens and jewelry: 08/06/10 dial stitches, to close the circle and the spiral knit to length. To perform a thicker cord handles (to get more primary loops).


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

E Christina Dabis said:


> Yes, in my notes (which I suppose you have downloaded) it gives the measurements as being 12" wide, 10" high.
> 
> Good luck. Don't get disappointed if you don't succeed at first. Put it aside, and revisit it later on. I suppose you could substitute any 4.5" motif of your choosing. Why not? The rest of the pattern, the bottom and the top, are drop-dead easy.


Noticed that you are a new member. You certainly have the right spirit for this site. Welcome and Thank You, Lois


----------



## Chimoy (Aug 11, 2012)

just beautiful, excellent work!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

That's absolutely gorgeous - a work of art. You clever woman for figuring it out yourself. I had to chuckle, because sewing is about 100 times easier than your crochet and design work.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

trolleystation said:


> Noticed that you are a new member. You certainly have the right spirit for this site. Welcome and Thank You, Lois


Thank you, and yes, I'm new to this board. But, not new to crocheting. I'm 66 now and have crocheted most of my adult life. It was the one thing that could hold my attention so that stresses could not enter. As I've said before, crochet was cheaper than a psychiatrist. *hehehe* And, it produced some lovely item.

When I like something I tend to obsess on it. Fiddle, stained glass, crochet, law (my profession) and motorcycling. I retired a few years ago and gardening is new to me but I'm not obsessing on that: I have a gardener. *hahahah* I also don't obsess on housework either: I have a housekeeper. Why? They need the work and I don't like doing those things. They're happy, I'm happy.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

DonnaLynne said:


> Thank you Christina, I'm reading all the posts from everyone and so I'm getting the ITCH to try one!!


Oh DonnaLynne... I hope you do try it! After all, what do you have to lose (or loose?), just a bit of #10 thread and some time. Do give it a try!

As others have hinted, putting a satin lining in the purse enhances its beauty, and it might help to forgive a few wayward stitches, too!


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Cynthia Turner said:


> Wow! Stunning! I admire your determination. My stash is full of ideas to use, knitting, crocheting, sewing, quilting...I'm inspired to tackle something so I can cross something off the list...


Here's a suggestion: Put this PURSE at the top of your TO DO list. *hehehehe*


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

sallygl said:


> I would like to have your pattern f you are sharing, it is beautiful.


I uploaded my "notes" which I kept as I made the purse. Later I found some more images, images of the stitches, and I added those to my notes.

But, please know...my notes are NOT A PATTERN. They make sense to me, and might help others, but there's no guarantee. Here's a link to the PDF file.

Wishing you the BEST of SUCCESS!

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/4/2/1364950035370-whiterussianpurse_crochet.pdf


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

kimmyz said:


> That's absolutely gorgeous - a work of art. You clever woman for figuring it out yourself. I had to chuckle, because sewing is about 100 times easier than your crochet and design work.


*laughing* I suppose sewing is easy, but I have this skeleton in my mental closet and when ever I try to sew, my MOTHER pops out, rips up my work and tells me how stupid I am. *YIKES!* You'd think at 66 I'd be able to get past that, but noooooo... my heart races, my hands get sweaty... I loose my appetite... hey wait... that one's not bad. *har har har*


----------



## sallygl (Aug 12, 2011)

I did copy the pattern with Google translation will try it when we get back to Nebraska, will be leaving Az. in a couple weeks. Thanks for this neat pattern.


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

E Christina Dabis said:


> Yes, in my notes (which I suppose you have downloaded) it gives the measurements as being 12" wide, 10" high.
> 
> Good luck. Don't get disappointed if you don't succeed at first. Put it aside, and revisit it later on. I suppose you could substitute any 4.5" motif of your choosing. Why not? The rest of the pattern, the bottom and the top, are drop-dead easy.


Hi...It's me again. Just wanted to tell you that I started this bag and your instructions are wonderful. I am making it in ecru and am trying to decide whether I want to line it with a color or a piece of vanilla colored corduroy. Thanks again, Lois


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

trolleystation said:


> Hi...It's me again. Just wanted to tell you that I started this bag and your instructions are wonderful. I am making it in ecru and am trying to decide whether I want to line it with a color or a piece of vanilla colored corduroy. Thanks again, Lois


Oh my God!! You made me gasp! I suspect you and I are alike in the regard of 'striking while the iron is hot'. Please, please, post photographs, or at least e-mail one to me. [email protected]


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

E Christina Dabis said:


> Just thought I'd share this purse with you. I first saw it online at a Russian website. It was a jaw-dropper. I wanted it... I wanted to MAKE ONE!! Yes, you do know that feeling. Compelled Obsession!!!
> 
> So, I used their image and enlarged it on my computer screen. Painstakingly I managed to make the motif (it uses 6) and then I mastered attaching them together (not conventional method) and then I made the "spider V thing" that levels the round motifs at the top and bottom. Make sense? Sorry. Adding the the top and bottom were a snap. Making the double-walled satin lining was a white-knuckle experience because I'm not good at sewing. But (you know this part) I was determined!!! And, I did it.
> 
> So with that... here's the photo...


Georgous!!!! :-D


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

grannyLo said:


> Oooohhhh MY! That is beyond beautiful and all from an image. How clever are you!
> I'm thinking a small doily pattern could be used for the motifs on the bottom of the purse, and improvise after that.
> Just Lovely!


I agree. Each of the motifs on the Russian purse are 4.5" square. Not that that would matter, because you'd just adjust the width of the bottom piece and the top panels... and that's that.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

#1Patsy said:


> too pretty to use and if washed does it need blocking?


Of course it would need blocking. Then again, I block almost all of my crochet work, either with steam, or damp-blocking. That's the extra touch which sets my work apart.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

laurie4 said:


> my sil would die for one of those it is beautiful


I uploaded my "notes" which I wrote as I made the first purse. Now, I have altered them so that they "MIGHT" make sense to others. Here is a link to them in PDF format. If it helps, great. If not, you're no worse off.

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/4/2/1364950035370-whiterussianpurse_crochet.pdf


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

m2hvnfn said:


> Ok, I did the translation ... I can probably do this with the schematic photos, but what does "air loops" mean?
> 
> Example: 3rd row: 3 air loop to lift + 1 air loop and then knit * column with trebles, 1 air-loop * repeat 15 more times. (Ie knit columns with trebles trebles in columns with the previous row and between the air loop)


*air loops* I believe mean "chains"

I uploaded my "notes" which I wrote as I made the first purse. Now, I have altered them so that they "MIGHT" make sense to others. Here is a link to them in PDF format. If it helps, great. If not, you're no worse off.

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/4/2/1364950035370-whiterussianpurse_crochet.pdf


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Karoy said:


> Stunning and perfect for a beautiful bride.


I gave this lovely purse to my grandson's fiancee (now his wife!!). She loves it.

I uploaded my "notes" which I wrote as I made the first purse. Now, I have altered them so that they "MIGHT" make sense to others. Here is a link to them in PDF format. If it helps, great. If not, you're no worse off.

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/4/2/1364950035370-whiterussianpurse_crochet.pdf


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

laceweight said:


> Lovely! Think of the lovely bridal bags you can make now! A little business?


You hit the nail on the head! I gave this purse to my grandson's fiancee (now she's his wife!!!) and she loved it.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

mu6gr8 said:


> OH, so pretty! It looks like it took so much time and concentration. (and determination!) Would you do it again?


I have done it again. I made the first one (tan), then the white one, then a brown one, then a dark blue one, and then I made two out of nylon thread. I need to make the linings and that is my Achilles tendon (fears of the past).

I uploaded my "notes" which I wrote as I made the first purse. Now, I have altered them so that they "MIGHT" make sense to others. Here is a link to them in PDF format. If it helps, great. If not, you're no worse off.

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/4/2/1364950035370-whiterussianpurse_crochet.pdf


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Strickliese said:


> Your are right - the purse is absolutely beautiful. You did a wonderful job. Now I want one too.


I uploaded my "notes" which I wrote as I made the first purse. Now, I have altered them so that they "MIGHT" make sense to others. Here is a link to them in PDF format. If it helps, great. If not, you're no worse off.

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/4/2/1364950035370-whiterussianpurse_crochet.pdf


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Sandifrommichigan said:


> Gorgeous That is in my Basket list for someday it will be awhile, but love it.
> Thank you for sharing
> 
> Angel hugs and Happy stitching.


I uploaded my "notes" which I wrote as I made the first purse. Now, I have altered them so that they "MIGHT" make sense to others. Here is a link to them in PDF format. If it helps, great. If not, you're no worse off.

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/4/2/1364950035370-whiterussianpurse_crochet.pdf


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

JWayne said:


> I am so proud of you. Your purse is even better looking than the Russian one. Don't ever stop trying because you can do it. I love your purse and may try one myself soon.


I uploaded my "notes" which I wrote as I made the first purse. Now, I have altered them so that they "MIGHT" make sense to others. Here is a link to them in PDF format. If it helps, great. If not, you're no worse off.

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/4/2/1364950035370-whiterussianpurse_crochet.pdf


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

libra59_1 said:


> This is beyond gorgeous!!! I want to make one, too!


I uploaded my "notes" which I wrote as I made the first purse. Now, I have altered them so that they "MIGHT" make sense to others. Here is a link to them in PDF format. If it helps, great. If not, you're no worse off.

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/4/2/1364950035370-whiterussianpurse_crochet.pdf


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

LINDAcA said:


> I have two adult daughters who would love your purse...it is so elegant, just beautiful. I understand what you mean, if i can see enough of the pattern in an idem or photo I can copy it or come up with my own version of it.


I uploaded my "notes" which I wrote as I made the first purse. Now, I have altered them so that they "MIGHT" make sense to others. Here is a link to them in PDF format. If it helps, great. If not, you're no worse off.

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/4/2/1364950035370-whiterussianpurse_crochet.pdf


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

joycevv said:


> If only I could read Russian! What a beautiful pattern


I uploaded my "notes" which I wrote as I made the first purse. Now, I have altered them so that they "MIGHT" make sense to others. Here is a link to them in PDF format. If it helps, great. If not, you're no worse off.

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/4/2/1364950035370-whiterussianpurse_crochet.pdf


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

alwilda said:


> is that crocheted?


Yes, it is crochet.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

DonnaLynne said:


> Christina WELCOME TO THE SIGHT!! I didn't realize you just joined. Your comment you made on page 8 wow sounds like me. Too afraid to try something new for the sake of being torn apart.


You too, huh? Well, lookie here, now we're not alone. *whew* You can lean on me, and I'll lean on you; together we might straighten up and breath deeply with out the ragged, quivering chests, huh? You know what I mean.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

sallygl said:


> I did copy the pattern with Google translation will try it when we get back to Nebraska, will be leaving Az. in a couple weeks. Thanks for this neat pattern.


I uploaded my "notes" which I wrote as I made the first purse. Now, I have altered them so that they "MIGHT" make sense to others. Here is a link to them in PDF format. If it helps, great. If not, you're no worse off.

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/4/2/1364950035370-whiterussianpurse_crochet.pdf


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

beautiful purse


----------



## tiddywee (Feb 9, 2013)

I love it I want one


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

You have great talent and should be very proud. This is absolutely stunning


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

I've gotta say... your work is superb..... and stop saying you cannot sew.... these linings look beautiful..... you are so talented.... I am envious!!!! Not really!! just proud for you to have that determination... I think I lost it a long time ago.

Each purse was beautiful.... thanks so much for taking the time to give us so much information....


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

janeafennell said:


> I've gotta say... your work is superb..... and stop saying you cannot sew.... these linings look beautiful..... you are so talented.... I am envious!!!! Not really!! just proud for you to have that determination... I think I lost it a long time ago.
> 
> Each purse was beautiful.... thanks so much for taking the time to give us so much information....


You know, JaneaFennell, as I made another lining out of black satin yesterday, I came to the same conclusion. Though I cannot sew conventionally (with patterns) I do an awfully good job of custom sewing where each purse's lining had to fit it perfectly. I am developing some confidence now and as it develops the childhood memories of being yelled at and having items ripped from my hands just doesn't matter anymore. I feel sorry for that little girl (which was me) and as an adult I am helping her sew HER WAY! She's happy and I'm glad to be helping her. Insane? Yes, but that's just me.


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

E Christina Dabis said:


> You know, JaneaFennell, as I made another lining out of black satin yesterday, I came to the same conclusion. Though I cannot sew conventionally (with patterns) I do an awfully good job of custom sewing where each purse's lining had to fit it perfectly. I am developing some confidence now and as it develops the childhood memories of being yelled at and having items ripped from my hands just doesn't matter anymore. I feel sorry for that little girl (which was me) and as an adult I am helping her sew HER WAY! She's happy and I'm glad to be helping her. Insane? Yes, but that's just me.


Big smile coming your way...good for you!


----------



## DonnaLynne (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow 5 days without K P, torture!!! I googled something and I couldn't get back to hot mail. My son fixed it for me. 
E Christina thank you for your sweet words. This is why I love this forum all you ladies build up my confidence. I'm sure I'm not the only one because this is such a learning place. No matter how good we are there is always someone else that has something else for us to learn.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

DonnaLynne said:


> Wow 5 days without K P, torture!!! I googled something and I couldn't get back to hot mail. My son fixed it for me.
> E Christina thank you for your sweet words. This is why I love this forum all you ladies build up my confidence. I'm sure I'm not the only one because this is such a learning place. No matter how good we are there is always someone else that has something else for us to learn.


You're so right.

I want you to know ... because of the comments about the sewed linings I've made for my Russian purses, ... well, the comments made me feel good, of course, and then I began to separate myself from that young child (me at a young age) who was treated unkindly while also being taught to sew. It did seem that I was the unwilling victim in both cases (sewing lesson and torture). But now, I let that little child see all thing things she could have done, her way...

I suspect soon, that hurt little child will completely take over all of the sewing!! I also suspect she'll have a blast!!!

Come on... grab my hand, let's enjoy what is rightfully ours to enjoy now!


----------



## DonnaLynne (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh my god E Christina your comment gave me chills!! You are so sweet and inspirational. My belief is because we were very polite and too respectful to our adults and peers we were "pooped on".


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

DonnaLynne said:


> Oh my god E Christina your comment gave me chills!! You are so sweet and inspirational. My belief is because we were very polite and too respectful to our adults and peers we were "pooped on".


wouldn't it be nice if we were all together, with our yarn, hooks and needles, telling stories, helping each other, and saying "OH MY GOD... THAT IS STUNNING!" *hehehehe*


----------



## DonnaLynne (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes that would be so wonderful E Christina.


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

E Christina Dabis said:


> It takes a while to get over 'things of the past'. My mother would encourae me to sew, she was very good at it. Then, she's begin to yell at me. She'd make me rip out the stitches. She's yell at me if I tore the fabric. Everything I did was wrong. It's not that I don't like sewing, it's just that the floodgates of fear open wide.
> 
> Now that you've seen the work and gave me a kind comment... do you wonder if the fears will vanish.. perhaps replaced by some successes?


If you could figure this out you can sew anything.


----------

